# Baratza Encore..... Pre-order NOW



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum members are the first to receive this *GOOD NEWS* on Baratza Encore

Baratza have decided to start production of the *ENCORE* for EU/ UK market pre-christmas and we at Coffee Omega are one of the very first to place orders.

The orders are expected to arrive early December 2012 and you could *NOW PRE-ORDER *the Encore, nothing to pay just PM or email us with a valid email address and contact number. We hope to be selling @£119.99 + VAT Free UK shipping (as last year).


----------

